# Tag-less labels for custom orders?



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm gonna be vinyl 'printing' custom tees for college intramural and clubs, but will leave it open for other local businesses/organizations so I'm wondering if it'd be weird for me, as the printer, to relabel the shirts with my company name and shirt size and such (using vinyl heat transfer)? Would that be weird?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

That's a lot of work for a tagless. With all the info that legally has to be on a label, you'll be weeding small text which will take up a lot of your time.

If you're doing one-off's or small quantities, I would do some waterbased ink tags using a stencil instead. Like here: EZScreenPrint - SCREEN PRINTING IN LESS THAN AN HOUR!

For larger quantities, I would screen print them.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

splathead said:


> That's a lot of work for a tagless. With all the info that legally has to be on a label, you'll be weeding small text which will take up a lot of your time.
> 
> If you're doing one-off's or small quantities, I would do some waterbased ink tags using a stencil instead. Like here: EZScreenPrint - SCREEN PRINTING IN LESS THAN AN HOUR!
> 
> For larger quantities, I would screen print them.


Isn't there a risk of the ink bleeding through to the back of the shirt with water based ink?

I know that's one issue on what I've read of people using plastisol for the neck label instead of water base. But using those transfers with water base ink would be real easy for someone know setup for screen printing.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Jasonsmith I do it all the time for customers who want a personal touch in small quantites. To get around what Splathead mentioned - I put all the required infomation on a tag of the customer shape with all info - the tag is printed so not weeding other than the shape. I have not had any bleed issues and if I was going to do on poly or rayon - I would use printable media with a block. You can get the required info from the orginal tags. Customer wish - they pay - if it is your desire - you pay.


----------



## jasonsmith (Mar 30, 2011)

idonaldson said:


> Jasonsmith I do it all the time for customers who want a personal touch in small quantites. To get around what Splathead mentioned - I put all the required infomation on a tag of the customer shape with all info - the tag is printed so not weeding other than the shape. I have not had any bleed issues and if I was going to do on poly or rayon - I would use printable media with a block. You can get the required info from the orginal tags. Customer wish - they pay - if it is your desire - you pay.


Are you using those EZtransfers? And what waterbase ink are you using for the neck labels? I'm doing a black shirt. So I was thinking something like white or light grey. Just whatever won't show through to the back.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

No they are being done on vinyl with Eco-Solvent ink - Here is an example - It is a cad-cut image but the tag is printable vinyl - what you will be seeing is a customer's order - the original tag is there and they have to remove - I charge a lot to remove to discourage it as a service and leave the onus on the customer- T-shirts | Facebook 
When I get in the office - I will post up a better picture and more examples.


----------



## musicthreads (Feb 3, 2012)

Never knew there were laws for the tags - remind me why?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Because if you do not use label and someone is alergic to your product and no warning - the new label will be their name - you would just be doing the work.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

musicthreads said:


> Never knew there were laws for the tags - remind me why?


Because it's important for buyers to know what's in your shirt, how to care for it, who to contact if there are problems, and where it's made.

Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts | BCP Business Center


----------

